# Special Educational Needs - Visually Impaired child and schools



## mira.george (Mar 4, 2012)

Dear All, We plan to move in southern Spain, either around Marbella or Alicante this or next year. I could not find much info about the support which children with Special Educational Needs get at Spanish schools. My daughter is 10 and is visually impaired. She has excellent support in her local mainstream school in Ireland, TA, equipment, resource teacher. Does anyone know how it works in Spain? I spoke to few private schools and it seems they would do their best to support her but no assistance is provided from outside the school, support organisations, ministry or charities. I would be grateful if you share your experience in private or state schools and if there is any chance of finding English speaking educational professional (with Special Needs exxperience) who might be available to help (paid for) for few hours per day if she is to enroll in private school. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Well, I'm not in the areas you mentioned but have a child with a developmental disorder. Reading your post, my first thought was: Do you *have* to move to Spain? If the move isn't essential, I would stay where the child has "excellent support," as you put it.

When we met the head of the state school my child attends, he bluntly said, "We know what your child needs, but we don't have money." He went on to say that they could, however, offer "carin~o y comunicación" (affection and communication), because those things are free. And they have been very good about that.

There was some discussion on this forum recently about state schools in the Valencia region (e.g., Alicante) not having funds even for heating and other basics. Budgets are tight all around.

I have no experience with private schools in Spain, sorry.






mira.george said:


> Dear All, We plan to move in southern Spain, either around Marbella or Alicante this or next year. I could not find much info about the support which children with Special Educational Needs get at Spanish schools. My daughter is 10 and is visually impaired. She has excellent support in her local mainstream school in Ireland, TA, equipment, resource teacher. Does anyone know how it works in Spain? I spoke to few private schools and it seems they would do their best to support her but no assistance is provided from outside the school, support organisations, ministry or charities. I would be grateful if you share your experience in private or state schools and if there is any chance of finding English speaking educational professional (with Special Needs exxperience) who might be available to help (paid for) for few hours per day if she is to enroll in private school. Thank you in advance.


----------

